# 2014 Intenso



## skyhwk

So I am in the market and Bianchi has caught my eye. Coming from a 2011 Cannondale CAAD8. Test rode a 2011 Infinito then a new Intenso 105 yesterday. The Intenso felt great and climbed like a mountain goat. Does anyone else have any experience with the Intenso or the new (and hard to find) Infinito CV? I'm just trying to make sure I am not disappointed with going with the Intenso instead of going with a new Infinito CV or a 2013 model Infinito.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kbwh

If I get it right the Intenso is a somewhat simplified Infinito, but not much, and there are a couple of lessons learned in it too. Anyway it's prettier. 










It shares geometry with the Infinito and the Infinito CV. I do not know if the Intenso can take true 28mm tires. The Infinito won't but the Infinito CV will. I wouldn't kill for the CV, just mutilate somewhat.


----------



## skyhwk

That's pretty much what I understood about it also. I would definitely kill for the CV, unfortunately no one is paying that kind of money for killing right now. 

Basically all I have to do now is decide if I want that sexy Celeste model with Campy components or the black and white Ultegra model. Of course, if I could find a shop that would slap ultegra on the Celeste frame I would be sold.


----------



## shownotfound

Not to distract TOO much from the OP's direct question, but if you haven't, I'd 100% take a test ride on the 2013 Impulso Ultegra. (comes in Celeste!)

I had my bike stolen, and went in with my heart set on upgrading to a carbon frame to replace such. My LBS has never steered me wrong thus far, and they insisted that I try a few different materials in the same geometry. I tried the Vigorelli (steel), Intenso (carbon) and because they liked the bike SO much, they insisted before I do anything that I also try the Aluminum Impulso. I thought I would have a 'want the shiniest' carbon bias, but after riding the Impulso, they were 100% correct. I'm just starting back up, but have put 1100 miles on the Impulso, and absolutely love it.

Unfortunately they just offer the 2014 version in 105 and NON-Celeste (a shame!), but if you can find a 2013, it's really worth a look, even as the 'cheaper' alternative. It's a really well made piece of kit.


----------



## kbwh

I just would like to add that the Impulso steers slower than the three carbon frames. Too laidback I think, but that's me. I decided to warranty replace my broken Infinito 2010 frame with a 2013 Sempre Pro. They were not able to source an Infinito in Celeste...

BTW a Sempre Pro will steer very similar to the CAAD8, twitchier (but still stable) than the Infinito/CV/Intenso. Lower front end though.


----------



## dougclaysmith

kbwh said:


> If I get it right the Intenso is a somewhat simplified Infinito, but not much, and there are a couple of lessons learned in it too. Anyway it's prettier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shares geometry with the Infinito and the Infinito CV. I do not know if the Intenso can take true 28mm tires. The Infinito won't but the Infinito CV will. I wouldn't kill for the CV, just mutilate somewhat.


I bought this exact bike as soon as it hit the market in October as a back up bike to my Colnago CX-1.

It's the Intenso CV W/ campy parts, 57

My take
1) it's a compact crank on the front, 50/34, I hate it, my Colnago has 54/39, But this is not on the bike just the gearing. 
2) it is comfortable. Good geometry, 
3) it's a bianchi so you're buying quality
4) solid bike for the money, 
5) weights in around 19 pounds
6) it's an entry level bike

I put my Mavic SLR on it, and it made it hum even better. 

Bottom line, I like it, but it's not as fast or quick as my Colnago. But then again I have $9k tied up in my Colnago, Again, for me this is a solid, back up, training (good for spinning) rain bike. 

Buy it, but upgrade the wheels. And if your good with a compact crank.


----------



## skyhwk

Do we know exactly what kind of lessons learned they had from last year's Infinito to the Intenso? I'm basically now trying to decide between these two, with a price difference of $800 more for the 2013 Infinito than the 2014 Intenso. As sweet as the '14 Infinito's are, it's just out of my price range right now.


----------



## kbwh

The rear brake cable routing should be a non-rattling improvement. Also I guess it's now possible to get the gear cables through the frame without too much %*#$!!!, like on my Sempre Pro. That was a pain on the 2010 Infinito, and AFAIK any changes up to MY 2013 were not to the molds themselves, but the layup.
The Infinito inherited it's head tube and rear triangle from the older Centostrade. Pretty long in the tooth now, alas.

The price difference: Is that for a complete bike, i.e. are we comparing apples and apples?


----------



## skyhwk

kbwh said:


> The rear brake cable routing should be a non-rattling improvement. Also I guess it's now possible to get the gear cables through the frame without too much %*#$!!!, like on my Sempre Pro. That was a pain on the 2010 Infinito, and AFAIK any changes up to MY 2013 were not to the molds themselves, but the layup.
> The Infinito inherited it's head tube and rear triangle from the older Centostrade. Pretty long in the tooth now, alas.
> 
> The price difference: Is that for a complete bike, i.e. are we comparing apples and apples?


That all makes sense. And yeah, I was comparing a 2013 Infinito Ultegra with a 2014 Intenso Ultegra, using prices from Gran Fondo's website.


----------



## JCA

skyhwk said:


> That all makes sense. And yeah, I was comparing a 2013 Infinito Ultegra with a 2014 Intenso Ultegra, using prices from Gran Fondo's website.



Another question is: Veloce or Ultegra for the Intenso? Im obsessed with a Celeste frame and the Veloce model is so damn sexy...
Ive never had Veloce (or any Campy for that matter) and was wondering how comparable it is to Ultegra.

I currently ride a 2012 Impulso 105 and am considering taking the carbon plunge.


----------



## kbwh

Veloce is comparable to 105 on price, weight, functionality and so on. Both are 10 speed.
Ultegra 6800 is Chorus level, with 11 speeds. Rather pretty too, and gives tactile feedback when you shift as opposed to the dead feeling 6700 10 speed. The thing missing from Ultegra 6800 (and Veloce) is that famous and in my opinion indispensable Campag "double dump" shifting.
Pity about the color...


----------



## JCA

kbwh said:


> Veloce is comparable to 105 on price, weight, functionality and so on. Both are 10 speed.
> Ultegra 6800 is Chorus level, with 11 speeds. Rather pretty too, and gives tactile feedback when you shift as opposed to the dead feeling 6700 10 speed. The thing missing from Ultegra 6800 (and Veloce) is that famous and in my opinion indispensable Campag "double dump" shifting.
> Pity about the color...


Awesome feedback...thanks! Yeah if i HAD TO CHOOSE right now I'd go for the Ultegra as performance/function matter more to me than styling. And if Im dropping more $$ I def want an upgrade from my 105s. Unless, as the OP stated, i find someone who can sell framesets and do a custom build or swap out group sets.


----------



## Saxoplay

I just purchased a 2014 Intenso but still have not had a chance to really ride it other than the parking lot of the bike shop I bought it from...will post after I get some actual riding time in...


----------



## tpcorr

How would you compare the Intenso to a Trek Domane carbon and a Cannondale Synapse carbon? Are the frames comparable? I know they are all relaxed geometries. Any difference in build quality? I'm looking at the Intenso Veloce because of the Celeste. In the other 2 bikes I'm looking at the ultegra 6800 models. Would I be giving to much away I going from the Ultegra 6800 to the Veloce groupset? I know could move up to the Ultegra 6800 group Intenso, but then I wouldn't get the Celeste color.


----------



## namedos

I test rode all three bikes. I felt the Trek was a little harsh on the front end. The Cannondale was a close second but I was concerned about the non-standard seat post. I had to drive 30 miles to test ride the Synapse as none of my local dealers had it in stock. I also detest the current matte black color scheme. I felt the Intenso had the best overall ride and components. In addition, it was a few hundred cheaper for a comparable bike. Since buying my Intenso I've put a couple hundred miles on it and I really love it. 

You can add the Celeste color with handlebar tape and other accessories.


----------



## Adarcy

Skyhwk,

I too was looking recently and coming from a 2005 cannondale caad8 (r1000). I was looking at the Domane, roubaix, and intenso. 

I liked the stiffness and race feel of the domane, but did not feel the bike geometry was as comfortable as the roubaix. 

The roubaix geometry was great, except I felt it gave very little road feedback in terms of steering response and did not feel as stiff when standing and cranking. 

While all of the choices were considerable upgrades from my cannondale, I ultimately chose the intenso in the ultegra build. It seems to fit me the best and is the perfect blend between the domane and roubaix.


----------



## tpcorr

Congratulations on the new bike, it's a beauty! Have you had a chance to put it through its paces yet? Did you ride the Veloce version of the Intenso? How about a quick review?


Adarcy said:


> Skyhwk,
> 
> I too was looking recently and coming from a 2005 cannondale caad8 (r1000). I was looking at the Domane, roubaix, and intenso.
> 
> I liked the stiffness and race feel of the domane, but did not feel the bike geometry was as comfortable as the roubaix.
> 
> The roubaix geometry was great, except I felt it gave very little road feedback in terms of steering response and did not feel as stiff when standing and cranking.
> 
> While all of the choices were considerable upgrades from my cannondale, I ultimately chose the intenso in the ultegra build. It seems to fit me the best and is the perfect blend between the domane and roubaix.
> 
> View attachment 293213


----------



## tpcorr

skyhwk said:


> So I am in the market and Bianchi has caught my eye. Coming from a 2011 Cannondale CAAD8. Test rode a 2011 Infinito then a new Intenso 105 yesterday. The Intenso felt great and climbed like a mountain goat. Does anyone else have any experience with the Intenso or the new (and hard to find) Infinito CV? I'm just trying to make sure I am not disappointed with going with the Intenso instead of going with a new Infinito CV or a 2013 model Infinito.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 So which bike did you end up buying, or did you not yet make a decision?


----------



## tpcorr

Saxoplay said:


> I just purchased a 2014 Intenso but still have not had a chance to really ride it other than the parking lot of the bike shop I bought it from...will post after I get some actual riding time in...
> View attachment 289952


 Nice bike! Report back with a review.


----------



## skyhwk

Sorry for the 3 month late reply! I ended up going with the Intenso in black with the Ultegra groupset. Got a set of Mavic Cosmic Elite's with it too because it fit my budget. Lynn at Gran Fondo did a full fitting with me which made a huge difference. I only have about 215 miles on it now due to having pneumonia in January and the super cold winter we've had, but I have loved every minute on it so far. Acceleration is great, stiffness is what you would expect, and the Ultegra shifting is much more smooth and confident over the 105 I had before. For the money and what kind of riding I do, the Intenso is the perfect bike for me. If you have the cash to spend on a new Infinito CV then go for it, but if not you won't be disappointed by the Intenso.


----------



## tpcorr

Sweet! Congratulations on the new bike. Hope you put a lot of fun miles on it once the weather turns.


----------



## jaggrin

skyhwk said:


> Sorry for the 3 month late reply! I ended up going with the Intenso in black with the Ultegra groupset. Got a set of Mavic Cosmic Elite's with it too because it fit my budget. Lynn at Gran Fondo did a full fitting with me which made a huge difference. I only have about 215 miles on it now due to having pneumonia in January and the super cold winter we've had, but I have loved every minute on it so far. Acceleration is great, stiffness is what you would expect, and the Ultegra shifting is much more smooth and confident over the 105 I had before. For the money and what kind of riding I do, the Intenso is the perfect bike for me. If you have the cash to spend on a new Infinito CV then go for it, but if not you won't be disappointed by the Intenso.


Congratulations on the new bike. A proper fit makes all the difference.


----------



## NoOctane

Last weekend I stopped at my LBS to order a new road bike. They were going to order me a bike and as was getting ready to leave I see a pile of Bianchi stuff on the counter. The owner says he was thinking of becoming a Bianchi dealer.
I say if he becomes a dealer I will buy Bianchi instead. I would rather have a Bianchi over his other brands. (My only road bike has been a Bianchi Alloro that I bought in 1997 that I ride about 300 - 600 miles a year. (I am more of an mtb'er)
So last week he became dealer and yesterday I left a deposit for a 2014 Intenso w/Ultegra.
His dealer book showed Instenso in red (Limited Availability), black and Celeste. The Bianchi app only shows black??
I gave red as my first preferred color, then black, then Celeste.
Keep your fingers crossed for me, I hope they have a red left.


----------



## tpcorr

On the Bianchi USA website, it shows the Intenso with Ultegra 6800 being offered in black or celeste, not red. The website must have been recently updated because as recently as a week or two ago they showed the Intenso Ultegra only being offered in black. According to the Bianchi USA site the only Intenso offered in red is the 105 version. If you are not located in the USA the colors the various models are offered in may vary.


----------



## NoOctane

No red for me, the black looks cool. I picked it last Sunday, pictures don't do it justice. I haven't even ridden it yet, it was pouring rain Sunday, then I got food poisoning Tuesday night.


----------



## tpcorr

Congratulations on the new bike. It's a beauty. I'm still vacillating between the Intenso with Ultegra, in celeste, and the Domane. If I get the Bianchi, I might have the LBS put Ultegra brakes on from the get go

Tom


----------



## Rokh Hard

Saxoplay said:


>



bought my wife this very same bike back in nov 2013, however she messed up her knee while on our christmas ski trip so she has been off since then. we are taking a RV road trip up the coast of california tomorrow, with her knee ready to go! ill post some pix and offer some feedback. i can say it sure is a beautiful ride!


----------



## dd123

tpcorr said:


> How would you compare the Intenso to a Trek Domane carbon and a Cannondale Synapse carbon? Are the frames comparable? I know they are all relaxed geometries. Any difference in build quality? I'm looking at the Intenso Veloce because of the Celeste. In the other 2 bikes I'm looking at the ultegra 6800 models. Would I be giving to much away I going from the Ultegra 6800 to the Veloce groupset? I know could move up to the Ultegra 6800 group Intenso, but then I wouldn't get the Celeste color.


I am also looking for a endurance road bike and set my mind on felt z series carbon frame
Wondering how does z compares with Bianchi endurance carbon in 105 or ultegra? 
Thanks


----------



## NoOctane

So I have gotten to ride a few miles on my Intenso. My only complaint is that the brakes seem weak. I will try swapping out the pads and I need to get some thicker bar tape too. My hands start feeling numbness after 25 miles, happened on my old bike too, maybe it's time for gel pads. 
Just remember, my last road bike was a 97 Alloro. 
I really can't get over how easy this bike rolls and shifts. So much more energy gets out to the ground.
Today I did 41 miles, usually in the spring I would ride 30 -35 miles and be spent.


----------



## Rokh Hard

NoOctane said:


> So I have gotten to ride a few miles on my Intenso. My only complaint is that the brakes seem weak. I will try swapping out the pads and I need to get some thicker bar tape too. My hands start feeling numbness after 25 miles, happened on my old bike too, maybe it's time for gel pads.
> Just remember, my last road bike was a 97 Alloro.
> I really can't get over how easy this bike rolls and shifts. So much more energy gets out to the ground.
> Today I did 41 miles, usually in the spring I would ride 30 -35 miles and be spent.



awesome noOctane!!!

weak breaks huh? reparto corse? the race division of bianchi.....same with my MOST brakes on my Rokh....a bit "soft" as compared to the ultegra 6800 brakes. i will eventually swap them out to the ultegras.....once i start running out of brake! :thumbsup:


insofar as you numb hands.....position and form!!! its all about fit and form!!! have you had a professional bike fit? not just one you paid for....but from someone who knows what they are doing? i recommend locating someone near you who has a superior reputation fitting using the Retul system. get some tips too!


----------



## NoOctane

If anyone was wondering what celeste bar tape would look like on the black frame.
I re-wrapped with some Cinelli Celeste bar tape, with a piece of the old tape laid across to top of the bar up to the shifters. I tilted the bars slightly up so less pressure would be on the back of my palms. 
I swapped my Vittorio's off my old Bianchi too.
That is dirt on the downtube and a few other spots.


----------



## ekim8678

Hello all, I'm new to the thread and wanted to hear some suggestions regarding upgrading the Intenso. I currently have the Campy Veloce model. First thing I was thinking about upgrading were the wheels. Any suggestions for wheels in the 750-1000 dollar price range? What kind of tires would you recommend for endurance riding. In addition to that, are there any other stock parts you would swap out to improve the performance of the bike? Any recommendations would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sun Rider

Sorry NoOctane, the Celeste bar tape does not go well with the black frame. White or black would be much better.


----------



## Buckwheat987

Looks good...not the same old same old you see all over


----------



## Adarcy

I've got about 700 hundred miles on mine now and love it. I've made a few upgrades to the brakes and to the seat. The reparto corse brakes felt terrible and I went to Shimano Ultegra 6800's. I went with the Specialized Romin Expert saddle. Two huge improvements.

Next on the list will be a new set of cranks. does anyone know what bottom bracket styles are compatible with this frame? BB30?


----------



## Adarcy

Thought i'd provide a quick update on the Intenso. After a month or two of ownership i've made a few more changes. Rounded out the Ultegra 6800 kit with a Ultegra crankset and just today put a set of Fulcrum racing 3 wheels. Dropped the weight from 18.3 lbs without pedals stock to 16.1 lbs with bottle cages, garmin mount, and pedals. 

This bike is fantastic. Looking forward to trying out the wheels later today.


----------



## Kuma5300

my red intenso.


----------



## Flying Foot Doc

kbwh said:


> I just would like to add that the Impulso steers slower than the three carbon frames. Too laidback I think, but that's me. I decided to warranty replace my broken Infinito 2010 frame with a 2013 Sempre Pro. They were not able to source an Infinito in Celeste...
> 
> BTW a Sempre Pro will steer very similar to the CAAD8, twitchier (but still stable) than the Infinito/CV/Intenso. Lower front end though.


Very interesting discussion, I appreciate it. I have sent my 2010 Infinito back for a warranty replacement for a cracked frame too. I have about 4000 miles on it, generally riding 1000+ m / yr. I will have to see what they offer me for a frame replacement, expecting the Intension or will see how much more the Infinito CV is and if I can figure how to justify it. FWIW, I changed my hndle bars to Bontrager XXX Race Isozone and added Fisik gel pads. The diameter is the same as a regualr bar but all the vibration is gone from my hands when I ride now...highly recommended. I also changed the wheels and dropped a pound of weight at the wheels. and I changed to an Ultegra crank set just because I didn't like how the FSA crank set started to look. I hope to find more reviews of both bikes to help me make up my mind, definitely want to stay with the more endurance geometry. I know I hope the find the Celeste for me! As to the Celeste handle bar tape, that was the color combination one of the teams used in last years Tour de France, I had white on my black Infinito before, but changed to Celeste this year,...maybe that's what cracked the frame! Andy


----------



## jdp87

*My Bianchi*


----------



## MFD812

*Nice bike and upgrades*



Adarcy said:


> Thought i'd provide a quick update on the Intenso. After a month or two of ownership i've made a few more changes. Rounded out the Ultegra 6800 kit with a Ultegra crankset and just today put a set of Fulcrum racing 3 wheels. Dropped the weight from 18.3 lbs without pedals stock to 16.1 lbs with bottle cages, garmin mount, and pedals.
> 
> This bike is fantastic. Looking forward to trying out the wheels later today.
> 
> View attachment 296588
> View attachment 296587


Hello Adarcy,
I am considering the Intenso as well, thanks to you and all the others for all the information. I am wondering how much you have spent in upgrading the brakes, crank and any other components other than the wheels? You've knocked a lot of weight off and I'm sure made it a nicer bike. The only thing holding me back on this bike is that it does seem to need a lot of upgrades right off the bat. Too bad it's not an all Ultegra build. Also, how do you like the Racing 3's, they seem to be a nice wheel at a reasonable price.


----------



## milsson

looks nice!


----------



## evolux

dougclaysmith said:


> I bought this exact bike as soon as it hit the market in October as a back up bike to my Colnago CX-1.
> 
> I put my Mavic SLR on it, and it made it hum even better.
> 
> Bottom line, I like it, but it's not as fast or quick as my Colnago. But then again I have $9k tied up in my Colnago, Again, for me this is a solid, back up, training (good for spinning) rain bike.


So, are you sure what you wrote, that Intenso is not as fast or quick as your Colnago? From what it can depend? Sure it does non depend on the driving position? Because as weight they are very similar!


----------



## yogie464

NoOctane said:


> If anyone was wondering what celeste bar tape would look like on the black frame.
> I re-wrapped with some Cinelli Celeste bar tape, with a piece of the old tape laid across to top of the bar up to the shifters. I tilted the bars slightly up so less pressure would be on the back of my palms.
> I swapped my Vittorio's off my old Bianchi too.
> That is dirt on the downtube and a few other spots.


I like the black but if the white strip would be celeste it would be great.


----------



## yogie464

Love the flat black frame with celeste highlights is nice.


----------



## Volsung

What tires are you guys running? I just special ordered an Intenso yesterday and I'm too much of a tire snob to ride 60 tpi stock tires.

My current thoughts are-
Compass Cayuse Pass (26c)
Schwalbe One (28c)
Vittoria Open Pave CG (27c)

Money isn't really an issue because tires are an investment in awesomeness


----------



## yogie464

Adarcy said:


> Thought i'd provide a quick update on the Intenso. After a month or two of ownership i've made a few more changes. Rounded out the Ultegra 6800 kit with a Ultegra crankset and just today put a set of Fulcrum racing 3 wheels. Dropped the weight from 18.3 lbs without pedals stock to 16.1 lbs with bottle cages, garmin mount, and pedals.
> 
> This bike is fantastic. Looking forward to trying out the wheels later today.


Mine has Fulcrum Sport wheels and was wondering if upgrading to the Fulcrum 3 would make a big difference? If not, what suggestions does anyone have on upgrading wheels?


----------



## Volsung

I have a seething hatred of stock wheelsets so I never rode my fulcrum racing sports. I had some white industries laced to hed belgium plus built up and they're fantastic.


----------



## kbwh

The Fucrum Racing 3 is a great upgrade wheelset if your bike came with porky "training" wheels, and so is the Mavic Ksyrium Elite. If you go higher on those two brands what you loose in weight is neglible compared to the increase in aerodynamic drag from Al spokes.
Having wheels built like Volsung had is also an option, but a bit more expensive I would think.


----------



## GKSki

This is my 2014 Red Intenso.








Jury is still out on the compact crankset. Just does not "feel" right to me after so many years with a 53/39 and a 12-21 block. I did swap out the 12-28 for an 11-25. I suppose that if I swap out to a regular crank, I will just have to move the FD and chain catcher up a bit and go with a longer chain? Doesn't seem to be as light as expected. My 59cm with cages, minipump and seat bag weighs 20lbs, whereas my 60cm Columbus TSX Pinarello Gavia with the same accessories weighs 22lbs. I suspect the Shimano crankset and the Fulcrum Racing Sport wheels are too heavy.


----------



## yogie464

kbwh said:


> The Fucrum Racing 3 is a great upgrade wheelset if your bike came with porky "training" wheels, and so is the Mavic Ksyrium Elite. If you go higher on those two brands what you loose in weight is neglible compared to the increase in aerodynamic drag from Al spokes.
> Having wheels built like Volsung had is also an option, but a bit more expensive I would think.


Don't have the specs on the Fulcrum Sports on my bike but I am guessing that they are heavier than he Fulcrum Racing 3. However, I wonder if its worth the change to the 3's or if its better to spend a little more and go t the built wheel Volsung suggested. Also wonder if I should stay with the 25c or go to the 23?


----------



## Volsung

I weighed the Fulcrum Racing Sports that came on my 2015 and they were between 18 and 1900g. The claimed weight on the 3s is 1550g.


----------



## GKSki

That sounds like 3/4 of a pound of rotating weight for the wheelset? Guess I would also wonder if anyone has weighed the stock crankset/BB?


----------



## yogie464

Volsung said:


> I weighed the Fulcrum Racing Sports that came on my 2015 and they were between 18 and 1900g. The claimed weight on the 3s is 1550g.


I did some research yesterday too and found the same too, Falcrum Racing Sports at 1892g. 

Fulcrum 3's run about $450 so I'm wondering if he benefits outweigh the cost?

Also, would your run 23 or 25 tires?


----------



## yogie464

> Rounded out the Ultegra 6800 kit with a Ultegra crankset...



I have the 105 setup and wondering if upgrading the crankset to 105 would be worth it? Maybe upgrading to Ultegra?


----------



## GKSki

Seems to me the 11s 105 mid crankset (52/36) would be an upgrade and since an Ultegra BB is less than $30, that would help too. Just not sure how well the 11s crankset works with 10s.


----------



## GKSki

Front page of this forum has one of the supporting advertisors selling a Fulcrum 3.5 Road Wheelset for $319.99, actually including tires and tubes. The weight they list is 


[*=left]*Weight:* Front 1120g, Rear 1400g with tyres (736g Front & 923g rear without)


----------



## yogie464

GKSki said:


> Seems to me the 11s 105 mid crankset (52/36) would be an upgrade and since an Ultegra BB is less than $30, that would help too. Just not sure how well the 11s crankset works with 10s.


I would think so too but Im thinking it would be marginal. I was thinking maybe the Ultegra crankset would be an upgrade that would be really noticeable.


----------



## yogie464

GKSki said:


> Front page of this forum has one of the supporting advertisors selling a Fulcrum 3.5 Road Wheelset for $319.99, actually including tires and tubes. The weight they list is
> 
> 
> [*=left]*Weight:* Front 1120g, Rear 1400g with tyres (736g Front & 923g rear without)


I think I a going to go with he Fulcrum 3. Now I just need to find a good deal. Thanks for all the info


----------



## GKSki

Probably tough to beat that Chain Reaction deal as it included tires/tubes and free shipping. Plus, you're helping a sponsor.


----------



## GKSki

You would be paying an extra $80 or so just for the Ultegra cachet. Only, 30 grams more, same 4 spider arm design with hidden ring attachments and black to match the rest of your drivetrain. Wouldn't hurt to check out FSA SL-K. At least that way you could pare down almost 200gms.


----------



## GKSki

To get some ideas, note that Bianchi is spec'ing the 105 mid crankset with its Oltre XR.1 105, Bianchi - More than 125 years of history, international leadership

Then, for the Chorus version of the Oltre XR.1 they are using the FSA SL-K mid, Bianchi - More than 125 years of history, international leadership


----------



## GKSki

I am guessing that Intenso owners will be starting to follow this thread. 

Because my 2014 Intenso 105 seems to be so heavy I would be curious to know if anyone has weighed the Shimano FC-R565-L 50/34 Compact crankset and its stock Tiagra 4600 bottom bracket?


----------



## yogie464

GKSki said:


> Probably tough to beat that Chain Reaction deal as it included tires/tubes and free shipping. Plus, you're helping a sponsor.


CR deals looks good. I never bought from them. I know that sometimes buying from UK stores adds other fees, like currency exchange fee from credit card and maybe some import tax. Any issues with CR?

Bought things from other countries before and never had this issue.


----------



## yogie464

GKSki said:


> I am guessing that Intenso owners will be starting to follow this thread.
> 
> Because my 2014 Intenso 105 seems to be so heavy I would be curious to know if anyone has weighed the Shimano FC-R565-L 50/34 Compact crankset and its stock Tiagra 4600 bottom bracket?


my 2015 Intenso 105 seems light to me but Im comparing it to my previous bike. Ill probably just keep the crankset it came with until I have problems or issues with it or if I come across a great deal. for now, Im upgrading the wheels/tires and the brakes


----------



## GKSki

I think they are pretty up front about it, and as I said they are a sponsor. Put them in your cart and see what they say. I know they are a large international vendor, but I do not have any experience with them. Just saw them offering that wheelset you were looking for.


----------



## yogie464

In reference to the crankset, mine has the Shimano RS500 compact 50/34 with 11-28 cassette and was wondering if there would be any issues if I change it to a mid-compact 52/36? Can I use he same chain? Basically want to just change the crank and leave everything else.


----------



## GKSki

You should be o.k. changing to another Shimano crank as long as it shares the same 24mm spindle and type of bottom bracket. I think you will need to raise your FD and chain catcher just a bit and you will need to check to see if you need a longer chain. Don't discount the possibility of going to a 53/39 standard chainset rather than a 52/26. It will shift slightly better and there's not much that you cannot climb with a 39-28 low gear.


----------



## GKSki

After only a couple of hundred miles, my stock Fulcrum Racing Sport rear wheel has drive side bearings shot. Caught in the rain for 30 minutes of a ride. See this thread in the Wheels and Tires forum, http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/problem-fulcrum-racing-sport-346908.html


----------



## yogie464

GKSki said:


> After only a couple of hundred miles, my stock Fulcrum Racing Sport rear wheel has drive side bearings shot. Caught in the rain for 30 minutes of a ride. See this thread in the Wheels and Tires forum, http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/problem-fulcrum-racing-sport-346908.html


WOW. I have about the same mileage on mine and haven't had an issue. Though I haven't been caught in the rain yet. I am sure you just got a bad bearing. Let me know if the warranty takes care of it.


----------



## GKSki

The shop gave every indication that it would be handled correctly. Frankly, I think the problem is in the area of the rear seal of the freehub body. I have never had a cartridge bearing fail in this way. If you go to that thrread though you will see that unlike the other Fulcrum wheels the exploded parts diagram has a different kind of drive side bearing on the Racing Sport.


----------



## kbwh

The Fulcrum Racing 3 is one of the best upgrade wheelsets you can buy. In fact, most more expensive wheels of the same type only give marginal weight losses and in many cases worse aerodynamics.
The Racing Sport is cheap, cheap, cheap. Only for OEM that one.


----------



## Volsung

it's a 2015 and only has 200 miles on it, but gotta start somewhere.

Chorus 11, Hed Belgium+ to White Industries for wheels with Compass 26c tires


----------



## GKSki

yogie464 said:


> In reference to the crankset, mine has the Shimano RS500 compact 50/34 with 11-28 cassette and was wondering if there would be any issues if I change it to a mid-compact 52/36? Can I use he same chain? Basically want to just change the crank and leave everything else.


Did you end up swapping out the crank? I am seriously considering getting a 105 crank in the 53/39 and using the current bottom bracket till it needs replacing. I think I can get one for about $100, save a little weight and get back to a familiar feeling with the 53/39. I know of nobody else running these compact cranks yet all the bicycle manufacturers are spec'ing them on their offerings, even at the high end.


----------



## namedos

I had the exact same issue with the rear hub on my Intenso. Rode in the rain, impossible not to here in Washington, and dried the bike off but the damage was still done. Bike shop fixed under warranty but still a PITA. 
Hoping to get new wheels at some point but they should have lasted more than a year.


----------



## GKSki

Yes. I think they have a design problem with the rear seal. The replacement freehub bodies don't seem to be available and if you look at the exploded parts diagrams, this particular model is put together completely differently from the others. Never had a problem with Campy freehubs in the rain before. Bounce the bike, spin the wheels, towel off then hang to dry and you were always good to go. Makes me wonder if they are even making this Racing Sport or outsourcing it.


----------



## evolux

Hi there, this is my Bianchi Intenso 2015 Ultegra!


----------



## GKSki

*Missing Stopper Pate*

If you happen to have a 2014 Intenso 105 edition, please take a look at your left-side crank arm attachment. In the process of diagnosing a disturbing carbon "cracking" sound I found that the left-side crank arm of the FC-R565 crank used on the 105 Intenso was missing the stopper plate, Y1GE98050, that fits between the 2 pinch bolts.

This had to have been discarded at the factory as the dealer would have received the bicycle with the cranks already installed. A phone call to Shimano North America confirmed that I need to have that part in place.


----------



## GKSki

*Update*

LBS was kind enough to replace the Fulcrum Racing Sport under warranty with a Fulcrum Racing 5 rear wheel that they happened to have. Have to say, that it is like night and day and I am very happy with the replacement wheel.

Also, gave up on the FC-565 compact crank and installed a mid Shimano 105 5800 crank in the 52/36. While I was at it, I replaced the Tiagra bottom bracket with an Ultegra model as they are inexpensive. I will try to sell the compact crank with the bottom bracket, all with only a few hundred miles on them.

Again this change was huge. Much better feel with my 11-25 cassette, lower weight, stiffer and smoother spinning.


----------



## GKSki

*Chain Catcher Position*

I will ask this in the Wrenching area, but here's a question for other Intenso owners. Where is your black nylon chain catcher positioned?

Mine is at a height which is nearly 3/4in above the top of the chain when in the small ring. Also, I shifted to the largest rear cog and small ring and moved it closer to the chain than it was (couple of milimeters now from the chain without any rubbing).


----------



## DIV

GKSki said:


> I will ask this in the Wrenching area, but here's a question for other Intenso owners. Where is your black nylon chain catcher positioned?
> 
> Mine is at a height which is nearly 3/4in above the top of the chain when in the small ring. Also, I shifted to the largest rear cog and small ring and moved it closer to the chain than it was (couple of milimeters now from the chain without any rubbing).


Thankfully, my Intenso didn't come with a chain catcher...


----------



## tpcorr

DIV said:


> Thankfully, my Intenso didn't come with a chain catcher...


I think you may be mistaking a chain catcher for the black plastic disc on the rear wheel which prevents a poorly adjusted rear derailleur from throwing the chain into the spokes of the rear wheel. If you’re not familiar with the concept, a chain catcher is a length of aluminium that attaches to your front mech bolt, extending downwards to stop your chain from overshifting inwards. Its job is to get in the way, and prevent the chain from getting jammed between your small chainring and your frame. It's a good idea and I hope you have one on your Intenso.

Tom


----------



## GKSki

DIV,

Pretty sure you have one. It is a piece of black plastic attached by a clamp to the seat tube below the front mech. On the Intenso and I am sure other Bianchis, it is separate from the front mech clamp.


----------



## DIV

Oooops...my bad...I AM mistaken....(thanks for your patience...I'm getting back into biking after a long break...


----------



## yogie464

evolux said:


> View attachment 306426
> View attachment 306427
> Hi there, this is my Bianchi Intenso 2015 Ultegra!



Is is there a reason why you have two different type tires?


----------

